# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Πομπος με την 6146w

## MOGOLOS

καλο βραδυ σε ολους.σχεδον τελειωσα την κατασκευη ενος πομπου fm με την 6146 w.μερικες φωτο απο την κατασκευη.ειμαι σχετικα απειρος με τα ηλεκτρονικα αν και εχω βγαλει σχετικη σχολη πριν απο πολλα χρονια.Χρειζομαι βοηθεια.δεν μπορω να βρω διοδια ΒΒ105.αυτα που ειχα εγιναν ψητα...αν ξερει καποιος που θα βρω ας μου πει.ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## sv1ayb

Ομορφη η κατασκευη σου Δημητρη,παραδοσιακη εμφανιση, με γυρισες 33 χρονια πισω οταν υλοποιησα την 6146 αυτοταλαντωτη, σιγα σιγα αναβαθμισε την με δυο σταδια επιπλεον για καλυτερη αποδοση, σταθεροτητα και μουσικη ποιοτητα...καλες εκπομπες ,προτεινω βεβαια και την προσθηκη φιλτρου αρμονικων στην εξοδο για αποφυγη οσο γινεται ενοχλητικων αρμονικων.

----------


## sv1ayb

> καλο βραδυ σε ολους.σχεδον τελειωσα την κατασκευη ενος πομπου fm με την 6146 w.μερικες φωτο απο την κατασκευη.ειμαι σχετικα απειρος με τα ηλεκτρονικα αν και εχω βγαλει σχετικη σχολη πριν απο πολλα χρονια.Χρειζομαι βοηθεια.δεν μπορω να βρω διοδια ΒΒ105.αυτα που ειχα εγιναν ψητα...αν ξερει καποιος που θα βρω ας μου πει.ευχαριστω πολυ



    Εγιναν ψητα γιατι τρωνε υπερβολικη RF απο την αναδραση της εξοδου για την συντηρηση των ταλαντωσεων,γιαυτο σου προτεινα παραπανω την προσθηκη βαθμιδων ,επισης εχεις λιγο υπερβολικες σε μηκος καλωδιωσεις που πρεπει ν'αποφευγονται στις υψηλες συχνοτητες...(ανοδος ,οδηγο πλεγμα,) βαλε σχεδιο για παρατηρησεις διορθωσεις κλπ.

----------


## MOGOLOS

Σιγουρα υπαρχει υπερβολικη RF...μετα απο λιγα λεπτα λειτουργιας ζεματαει και ο αεροφυλος πυκνωτης επιλογης συχνοτητας...θα ανεβασω και το σχεδιο οταν το βρω...ευχαριστω

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Μπράβο φίλε Δημήτρη για την κατασκευή σου,είναι πολύ ωραία και συμμαζεμένη.Μπορείς μου φαίνεται δίπλα στην βάρικαπ να βάλεις μια αντίσταση 10K/2w για να μην καίγονται εύκολα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Πώς βγαίνει το μηχάνημα; Βγαίνει καλά; Βλέπω μεταβλητούς με πολλά φύλλα. Είναι εύκολος ο συντονισμός; Από βάρικαπ αφού είσαι στην Αθήνα θα πας στον Α555. Τις έχει 2,5 ευρώ τη μια και δίνει μόνο μία σε κάθε πελάτη γιατί είναι σπάνιες. Αν ψωνίζεις από τον εβαυ, εκεί υπάρχουν. Μη βάζετε τις λυχνίες οριζόντια. Κρεμάνε τα νήματα. Μόνο αν το λένε τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά. Η κατασκευή σου είναι πολύ καλή εμφανησιακά.

----------


## p.gabr

> Μη βάζετε τις λυχνίες οριζόντια. Κρεμάνε τα νήματα. Μόνο αν το λένε τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά. Η κατασκευή σου είναι πολύ καλή εμφανησιακά.



Δεν πειραζει αυτο...........θα βαλει καθετα το μηχανημα :Biggrin: 

Αλλα, φιλε ιτα βιτα δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο ....... εχω δει πολλα μηχανηματα της προκοπης, να μην νοιαζονται για αυτο

Εγω αυτο που εχω να παρατηρησω ειναι, να την ειχε βαλει καθετα στο σασι( 90 μοιρες περιστροφη η βαση στους ηλεκτρολ) ,ωστε η ανοδος να πεφτει ακριβως στον μεταβλητο και οχι να κανει βολτες( το καλωδιο απο τον μεταβλητο στην ανοδο)

----------

Marc (12-08-12)

----------


## sakisr

Καλησπερα.Αυτο με την οριζοντια θεση με απασχολησε πριν απο καμμια 30αρια χρονια.Απλα κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι απλα αναλογως τη θεση της λυχνιας πρεπει να μπαινουν και τα υλικα για να υπαρχουν οσο το δυνατο πιο κοντα καλωδια.Παντως ειμαι αντιθετος με τη χρηση κουτιου σε λαμπατο ειδικα το καλοκαιρι που ανεβαζει πολυ υψηλες θερμοκρασιες.Ενα σασσι Π ειναι παντα η καλυτερη και ευκολοτερη λυση για το μονταρισμα.
ΥΓ Αν παλι δεν βολευει το Π μια καλη λυση ειναι ενα φυλλο αλουμινιου μπροστα σαν προσοψη.

----------


## p.gabr

Αυτο ενοουσα... ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ

----------

αθικτον (16-07-12)

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό για την οριζόντια θέση. Μπορεί θεωρητικά να ισχύει, αλλά έχω δεί φίλους να βάζουν έτσι τις λυχνίες κυρίως σε πομπούς όπως αυτός. Δεν παρουσίασαν κάτι στην πράξη και μετά από πολλές ώρες λειτουργίας.

----------


## γιαννης(z.)

συνχαρητηρια πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!

----------


## Telis123

Μπραβο και απο μενα.

----------


## SRF

> Πώς βγαίνει το μηχάνημα; Βγαίνει καλά; Βλέπω μεταβλητούς με πολλά φύλλα. Είναι εύκολος ο συντονισμός; Από βάρικαπ αφού είσαι στην Αθήνα θα πας στον Α555. Τις έχει 2,5 ευρώ τη μια και δίνει μόνο μία σε κάθε πελάτη γιατί είναι σπάνιες. Αν ψωνίζεις από τον εβαυ, εκεί υπάρχουν. *Μη βάζετε τις λυχνίες οριζόντια. Κρεμάνε τα νήματα. Μόνο αν το λένε τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά.* Η κατασκευή σου είναι πολύ καλή εμφανησιακά.







> Δεν πειραζει αυτο...........θα βαλει καθετα το μηχανημα
> 
> Αλλα, φιλε ιτα βιτα *δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο ....... εχω δει πολλα μηχανηματα της προκοπης, να μην νοιαζονται για αυτο*
> Εγω αυτο που εχω να παρατηρησω ειναι, να την ειχε βαλει καθετα στο σασι( 90 μοιρες περιστροφη η βαση στους ηλεκτρολ) ,ωστε η ανοδος να πεφτει ακριβως στον μεταβλητο και οχι να κανει βολτες( το καλωδιο απο τον μεταβλητο στην ανοδο)



p.gabr και όμως όντως ο itta-vitta έχει δίκιο σε αυτό που αναφέρει! Οι κατασκευαστές διευκρινίζουν σε πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις ότι μιά λυχνία μπορεί να εργάζεται είτε μόνο κάθετα τοποθετημένη, είτε ανεξάρτητα καθέτου οριζοντίου τοποθέτησής της! Και όντως έχει να κάνει με την κατασκευαστική δομή της εν λόγο λυχνίας όταν απαιτείται να τοποθετηθεί μόνο κάθετα! Στην ουσία αυτό εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής και αντοχής των στηρίξεων των εσωτερικών ηλεκτροδίων που δημιουργούν τα πλέγματα (και νήματα, κάθοδο), αφού κατά την λειτουργία η θέρμανσής των μπορεί να χαλαρώσει ελαφρώς την σκληρότητα των μετάλλων αυτών, και όταν είναι τοποθετημένα οριζοντίως να επιτρέψει την μεταβολή των εσωτερικών αποστάσεων μεταξύ τους σε τέτοιο βαθμό που είτε να αλλοιώσει τα χαρακτηριστικά της λυχνίας είτε και να την καταστρέψει! Τις πιό ευπαθείς λυχνίες τις εντοπίζεις από το πως έχουν κατασκευαστικά στηριχθεί τα εσωτερικά πλέγματα με άξονες που σταθεροποιούνται καλά τόσο στο κάτω μέρος τους όσο και στο πάνω! Ειδικά το νήμα τους που υπερθερμαίνει εσωτερικά το υλικό της καθόδου είναι κρίσημο και ευπαθές σημείο που σε σχέση με την οριζόντια ειδικά τοποθέτησή του μπορεί να προκληθεί βλάβη της λυχνίας μόνιμης μορφής! Οι λυχνίες στα στρατιωτικά μηχανήματα ειδικά μεταπολεμικά είχαν ως επί το πλείστον κατασκευαστεί επί τούτου για τοποθπέτηση και οριζοντίως, ακριβώς λόγο της απαιτούμενης καλύτερης αντοχής τους σε μηχανικές καταπονήσεις και κραδασμικά σοκ. 
Ένα παράδειγμα λυχνιών που ΔΕΝ επιτρέπεται τυπικά η οριζόντια τοποθέτηαή τους είναι η σειρά 4-ΧΧΧ (4-125, 4-400, 4-1000). Η κατασκευαστική τους δομή σε συνδυασμό με την μεγάλη ισχύ θερμικής ακτινοβολίας των νημάτων τους, που στηρίζονται μόνο στο κατώτερο μέρος τους σε αυτές, τις καθιστά ιδιαιτέρως ευπαθείς τόσο σε οριζόντια θέση εργασίας τους όσο και σε μηχανικές καταπονήσεις κραδασμικών σοκ! Την "λύση" στο πρόβλημα έδωσαν οι ανάλογης ισχύος σειρές των αποκαλούμενων 'φάρων', δηλαδή μεταλλικοκεραμικών λυχνιών 4CX250, 4CX1000, κλπ, που ήταν σαφώς κατασκευασμένες δομικά πολύ καλύτερα! 
Σε αντιδιαστολή η 6146Β (όπως και οι 2Ε26 που συναντώνται σε πολλά εκ των στρατιωτικών μηχανημάτων) είναι κατασκευασμένη για λειτουργία σε ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ θέση, και ως εκ τούτου σαφέστατα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει το παραμικρό θέμα ή πρόβλημα αν την τοποθέτησε οριζόντια κάποιος σε ένα μηχάνημα, πράγμα που πιθανώς δεν έλαβε υπ' όψην του ο itta-vitta πριν προβεί στο συγκεκριμένο σχόλιό του επί του ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ μηχανήματος με αυτήν!!! 

Πέραν αυτών, η κατασκευή για ένα μηχανημα ενός ερασιτέχνη, είναι σαφέστατα μιά χαρά!!! Άλλωστε είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί θα κρατήσουν τις ανωτέρω φωτογραφίες για θαυμασμό, όπως κάνουν συνήθως! Και τουλάχιστον δείχνει αρκετά προσεγμένη ως κατασκευή, ανεξάρτητα αν κάποιος άλλος θα το έκανε ή μη, με χωροταξικές διαφοροποιήσεις ώστε να είναι πιό κοντά η άνοδος της 61 στα πηνία, κλπ!

----------

Hulk (12-07-12), 

KOKAR (13-07-12), 

p.gabr (12-07-12), 

silver (12-07-12), 

SV1EDG (12-07-12), 

TSAKALI (14-07-12)

----------


## geronimo

Ωραία κατασκευή, θα προτιμούσα όμως ο Μ/Σ να έχει θωράκηση με τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα στην βάση της λυχνίας.

----------


## αθικτον

> Δεν πειραζει αυτο...........θα βαλει καθετα το μηχανημα



Πολυ ωραιο φιλε Παναγιωτη  	 		 :Smile:  

"εγραψες" !

----------


## MOGOLOS

ευχαριστω πολυ..αυτο με την αντισταση θα το δοκιμασω σιγουρα..εμφανισιακα οντως ειναι ωραια κατασκευη αφου εβαλα τα δυνατα μου με αρκετες ατελειες και λαθη βεβαια.οι αεροφυλοι θα αλλαχθουν με αλλους μικροτερης χωρητικοτητας.και οντως τα καλωδια που αναφερουν οι φιλοι ειναι οντως μακρυα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να βαλω την λαμπα ουτε ορθια ουτε αλλιως.μπορει να ειμαι Αθηνα αλλα βαρικαπ ββ105 βρηκα μονο απο επαρχια και συγκεκριμενα απο Καλαματα!! τις περιμενω πως και πως.το μηχανημα σε μικρες δοκιμες εβγαλε 40w  και τραβηξε μεχρι και 300mA.

----------


## SV1EDG

Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο SRF.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε Δημητρη (MOGOLOS).

Ομορφο ειναι. Οσο για τις καλωδιωσεις δες αλλα μηχανηματα να παρεις μια ιδεα.

 Μεγαλος μου φαινεται ο μετασχηματιστης. Τι τασεις βγαζει;

Για τη διαμορφωση:
Σε τετοια μηχανηματα που ψηνονται απο "rf" χρειαζεσαι κατι που να αντεχει,βαλε μια BY127 ή 227 ή 254 ή 255 αντι για ΒΒ105.

Δεν ειναι "βαρικαπ",αλλα θα κανεις τη δουλεια σου.

Η βαση της λαμπας δεν πρεπει να "κοιταει" τα τυλιγματα.

Απο βομβο πως ειναι;

φτιαξε ενα προχειρο σχεδιο,να δουμε τι εχεις κανει.

Συγχαρητηρια παντως για τον κοπο σου να το φτιαξεις.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## αθικτον

> Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο SRF.



Αναλυει ομως παρα πολυ κατι που δε χρειαζεται τοση αναλυση φιλε Μαριε.

----------


## αθικτον

Βαλε εναν ανεμιστηρα (blower) απο pc,κατω απο τους μεταβλητους,να μη ζεματανε.

----------


## MOGOLOS

ευχαριστω πολυ.μπορω να βαλω τα διοδια που λες αντι της ΒΒ 105? συγνωμη αλλα μου φενεται περιεργο.μακαρι να ειναι ετσι.θα το δοκιμασω παντως.το μηχανημα εχει λειτουργησει ελαχιστα διοτι μου εκαψε οσες βαρικαπ ειχα..οποτε δεν μπορω να πω λεπτομεριες για την ποιοτητα της εκπομπης...ανεβαζω το σχεδιο..περιμενω προτασεις για βελτιωση της κατασκευης οσο γινεται αναλυτικα παρακαλω καθοτι ειμαι σχετικα καινουριος στο αθλημα..

----------


## SV1EDG

> Αναλυει ομως παρα πολυ κατι που δε χρειαζεται τοση αναλυση φιλε Μαριε.



Κοίτα Γιώργο...Αυτό δεν με παραξενεύει αφού αυτό είναι και το χαρακτηριστικό του.Και μερικές φορές χρειάζεται.Οταν αναφέρεται σε τεχνικά θέματα που κατέχει είναι χρήσιμο γιατί με αυτό τον τρόπο ακόμα και ένας αναγνώστης με χαμηλό επίπεδο γνώσης αποκομίζει την πληροφορία που του χρειάζεται.Και νομίζω ότι ένας λόγος που "μπαίνουμε" όλοι εμείς εδώ, είναι αυτός.Εκεί τον παραδέχομαι.Τώρα,πολλές φορές το ύφος του στα γραφόμενα του ενοχλεί.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα μακροσκελή κείμενα (όσο σωστά και να είναι) κουράζουν.Ισως και οι τοποθετήσεις του.Και εμένα με έχουν ενοχλήσει κάποια πράματα που έχει γράψει.Αλλά ο καθένας έχει τον δικό του τρόπο για να εκφράζεται και να παρουσιάζει τις σκεψεις του.Και αυτό οφείλουμε να το σεβαστούμε οι υπόλοιποι.

----------

SRF (14-07-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Κατ αρχην να πω καλη επιτυχια στο φιλο μας,κατι που αρχικα εσφαλμενα το προσπερασα



Και να συμφωνησω εδω σε οτι αναφερει ο Γιωργος
ΚΑΘΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ που εδωσα, αφορουσε τις συγκεκριμενες λυχνιες και μαλλον αδικησα λιγο τον ita-vita


ok      επανερχομαι για λιγες ακομη πληροφοριες






> p.gabr και όμως όντως ο itta-vitta έχει δίκιο σε αυτό που αναφέρει! Οι κατασκευαστές διευκρινίζουν σε πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις ότι μιά λυχνία μπορεί να εργάζεται είτε μόνο κάθετα τοποθετημένη, είτε ανεξάρτητα καθέτου οριζοντίου τοποθέτησής της! Και όντως έχει να κάνει με την κατασκευαστική δομή της εν λόγο λυχνίας όταν απαιτείται να τοποθετηθεί μόνο κάθετα! Στην ουσία αυτό εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής και αντοχής των στηρίξεων των εσωτερικών ηλεκτροδίων που δημιουργούν τα πλέγματα (και νήματα, κάθοδο), αφού κατά την λειτουργία η θέρμανσής των μπορεί να χαλαρώσει ελαφρώς την σκληρότητα των μετάλλων αυτών, και όταν είναι τοποθετημένα οριζοντίως να επιτρέψει την μεταβολή των εσωτερικών αποστάσεων μεταξύ τους σε τέτοιο βαθμό που είτε να αλλοιώσει τα χαρακτηριστικά της λυχνίας είτε και να την καταστρέψει! Τις πιό ευπαθείς λυχνίες τις εντοπίζεις από το πως έχουν κατασκευαστικά στηριχθεί τα εσωτερικά πλέγματα με άξονες που σταθεροποιούνται καλά τόσο στο κάτω μέρος τους όσο και στο πάνω! Ειδικά το νήμα τους που υπερθερμαίνει εσωτερικά το υλικό της καθόδου είναι κρίσημο και ευπαθές σημείο που σε σχέση με την οριζόντια ειδικά τοποθέτησή του μπορεί να προκληθεί βλάβη της λυχνίας μόνιμης μορφής! Οι λυχνίες στα στρατιωτικά μηχανήματα ειδικά μεταπολεμικά είχαν ως επί το πλείστον κατασκευαστεί επί τούτου για τοποθπέτηση και οριζοντίως, ακριβώς λόγο της απαιτούμενης καλύτερης αντοχής τους σε μηχανικές καταπονήσεις και κραδασμικά σοκ. 
> 
> Ένα παράδειγμα λυχνιών που ΔΕΝ επιτρέπεται τυπικά η οριζόντια τοποθέτηαή τους είναι η σειρά 4-ΧΧΧ (4-125, 4-400, 4-1000). Η κατασκευαστική τους δομή σε συνδυασμό με την μεγάλη ισχύ θερμικής ακτινοβολίας των νημάτων τους, που στηρίζονται μόνο στο κατώτερο μέρος τους σε αυτές, τις καθιστά ιδιαιτέρως ευπαθείς τόσο σε οριζόντια θέση εργασίας τους όσο και σε μηχανικές καταπονήσεις κραδασμικών σοκ! Την "λύση" στο πρόβλημα έδωσαν οι ανάλογης ισχύος σειρές των αποκαλούμενων 'φάρων', δηλαδή μεταλλικοκεραμικών λυχνιών 4CX250, 4CX1000, κλπ, που ήταν σαφώς κατασκευασμένες δομικά πολύ καλύτερα!




Για τις συγκεκριμενες λυχνιες να προσθεσω και ενα αρθρο του εκλεκτου μελους ReFas
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post240693

ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΛΑ








> Σε αντιδιαστολή η 6146Β  (όπως και οι 2Ε26 που συναντώνται σε πολλά εκ των στρατιωτικών  μηχανημάτων) είναι κατασκευασμένη για λειτουργία σε ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ θέση,  και ως εκ τούτου σαφέστατα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει το παραμικρό θέμα ή πρόβλημα αν  την τοποθέτησε οριζόντια κάποιος σε ένα μηχάνημα, πράγμα που πιθανώς δεν  έλαβε υπ' όψην του ο itta-vitta πριν προβεί στο συγκεκριμένο σχόλιό του  επί του ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ μηχανήματος με αυτήν!!!



ΞΕΡΩ γιωργο γιατι αναφερεις και την 2Ε26 (μικρο αδερφακι) της 6146  ηταν και αυτη ξαπλα :Smile: 





> Βαλε εναν ανεμιστηρα (blower) απο pc,κατω απο τους μεταβλητους,να μη ζεματανε.



Σωστο και αυτο . Να αποβαλεται η εσωτερικη θερμοκρασια 



Καλα τελειωματα και παλι και συγνωμη για τις παρεμβασεις.... δεν πιστευω να ειμαστε εκτος θεματος

----------

Hulk (12-07-12)

----------


## KOKAR

> Αναλυει ομως παρα πολυ κατι που δε χρειαζεται τοση αναλυση φιλε Μαριε.



αυτή ειναι η διάφορα του γνωρίζω - εχω τεκμηριωμένη άποψη άπω το "μου το είπε ένας φίλος που ξέρει από αυτά" ....

----------

silver (13-07-12), 

SRF (14-07-12)

----------


## silver

Εγω τωρα να κανω μια ερωτηση;Πως διαπιστωθηκε οτι ζεσταινονται οι μεταβλητοι και θελουν ανεμιστηρα;

----------


## andreask

Σου βγαζει καθολου βομβο? αν ναι θα σου πω τι να κανεις. μπραβο σου!!! με γυρισες 33 χρονια πισω.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε Δημητρη. Βαλε στην εισοδο διαμορφωσης πυκνωτη "silver mica" σε οσα "nf" βρεις,(47,100,220 και παραπανω αν εχει) θα σου δωσει καλυτερο ηχο.

Μη δωσεις μουσικη απο υπολογιστη, η "rf" μπορει να σου κανει οτι εκανε στη "βαρικαπ",προσεξε. Βαλε ενα παλιο "walkman" ή "cd player" 

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## αθικτον

> αυτή ειναι η διάφορα του γνωρίζω - εχω τεκμηριωμένη άποψη άπω το "μου το είπε ένας φίλος που ξέρει από αυτά" ....



Για τα νηματα φιλε Κωστα; Αν χαλαρωνουν αν "μπαταρεις" τη λαμπα;

----------


## SRF

!!! Τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι όντως ότι κάποιοι δεν ξέρουν να διαβάζουν!!! ή έστω δεν μπορούν να τα καταννοήσουν επαρκώς!!! Μένουν άθικτοι γνωστικά!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## hlsat

Οι λυχνιες δεν προβληματιζονται σε οποια θεση και αν δουλευουν μονο οταν ειναι καθετα και αναποδα για λογους ασφαλειας να μην ξεκουνηθουνε απο την βαση τους μπαινη ελατηριο ασφαλισης με την βαση.
Βλεπε ενισχυτης Feder για μουσικους συνονοματε Ηλια.

----------


## KOKAR

ώρες ώρες ζω ένα *De Ja Vu ( Προμνησία )* μέσα στο φόρουμ, είμαι ο μόνος άραγε ?

----------

SRF (14-07-12)

----------


## SRF

> Οι λυχνιες *δεν προβληματιζονται σε οποια θεση και αν δουλευουν* μονο οταν ειναι καθετα και αναποδα για λογους ασφαλειας να μην ξεκουνηθουνε απο την βαση τους μπαινη ελατηριο ασφαλισης με την βαση.
> Βλεπε ενισχυτης Feder για μουσικους συνονοματε Ηλια.



Λυπάμαι που θα σε στεναχωρήσω ολίγον, αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που οι κατασκευαστές καθορίζουν σε κάποιες σαφέστατα ότι απαιτείται να τοποθετηθούν μόνο κάθετα και όχι οριζόντια (ή όποια άλλη θέση)! Αυτό που αναφέρεις ισχύει για όταν είναι όντως ανάποδα ΚΑΘΕΤΑ τοποθετημένες, και ειδικά σε λυχνίες με κάποιο βάρος (κεραμικές - φάρους - μεγάλες γυάλινες) μπορεί να απαιτηθεί "δέσιμο με ζώνη ασφαλείας" ακόμα και όταν είναι, ΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΚΑΤΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗ ΤΟΥΣ, οριζόντια!!!  
Επειδή το σχόλιο του άλλου 



> Για τα νηματα φιλε Κωστα; Αν χαλαρωνουν αν "μπαταρεις" τη λαμπα;



 δεν έχει να κάνει με τίποτα τέτοιο, και ούτε είναι σχετικό με τέτοιο λόγο που αναφέρεις, θα παρερμηνεύσει ότι αναφέρεις, θεωρώντας το ως επιβεβαίωση των "γνώσεών" του!!! 
Ότι ανάφερα στο σχετικό επεξηγητικό μήνυμά μου ισχύει ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ απολύτως!!! Και προς επίρρωσην (*ειδικά για αυτόν* αφού θεωρώ ότι εσύ το γνωρίζεις ήδη) των γραφομένων μου θα βάλω χίλιες αναλυτικές λέξεις... 
Είναι τόσο ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ σωστό, ώστε να αναφέρεται ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ στα βιβλία των σοβαρών κατασκευαστών λυχνιών, όπως για παράδειγμα της RCA το 1962, βλέπε - TT5 Tx TRANSMITTING TUBES TECHNICAL MANUAL σελίς 63! 

ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ!!! 
 

Βέβαια απαιτούνται βασικές γνώσεις Αγγλικής για να το καταννοήσει με μιά ανάγνωσή του ΕΣΤΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ... και όταν βρισκόμαστε εμπρός στο φαινόμενο της άγνοιας έστω των στοιχειωδών Ελληνικών, οι πιθανότητες να γνωρίζει και την στοιχεώδη Αγγλική μάλλον εκλείπουν πλήρως, καθιστώντας ΑΘΙΚΤΗ την πιθανή δυνάμενη πρόδοό του!!!  :Lol:

----------


## vassilis3

Με γυρίσατε πολλά χρόνια πίσω, τότε που για οικονομία καναμε ανόρθωση δικτύου για οικονομία και ψάχναμε σε παλιους καραβίσιους uhf πομπους για μεταβλητούς πορσελάνης
Τότε που η 6146 ήταν πολυτέλεια μπροστά την EL504 για να μην μιλήσω  για τις 804 που έκαναν λίγα χρόνια πριν την επανάστασή τους στα ΑΜ

----------


## itta-vitta

Εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ τις "ορθόδοξες" πρακτικές. Τη λυχνία όρθια. Και έτσι μπορούν να γίνουν οι συρματώσεις των συνδέσεων κοντές. Αρχίσαμε και λέμε διάφορα, αλλά τελικά τι γίνεται; Το μηχάνημα δουλεύει; Του έλειπαν βάρικαπ. Αν δεν βρήκες φίλε να βάλω δύο κομμάτια ΒΒ119 μέσα σ' ένα φάκελο να σου στείλω. Είναι καλές κι αυτές. Είναι με μακρυά σύρματα, όχι με κοντά όπως η 105. Βλέπω μεταβλητούς με πολλά φύλλα. Με τις 3 σπείρες 1χιλ σύρμα Φ πην 1,5 εκ χρειάζονται 4+3 φύλλα. Τα αφαιρούσαμε με μυτοτσίμπιδο για να φέρουμε το σήμα μέσα στη μπάντα, γιατί το σήμα ήταν εκτός μπάντας.

----------

A--15 (18-07-12)

----------


## KOKAR

για το θέμα των varicap υπάρχει η εναλλακτική των διόδων και των LED.
το εχω βάλει ξανα το Link αλλά θα το βάλω ξανά

http://www.hanssummers.com/varicap/varicapdiode.html

http://www.hanssummers.com/varicap/varicapled.html

----------

αθικτον (15-07-12)

----------


## αθικτον

(Σε Καποιους φιλους μπορει να φανει αστεια η απαντηση αυτη.

Πρεπει ομως να δωθει μ'αυτον τον τροπο,για να μην διμιουργουνται εντυπωσεις) : 

Ας αφησουμε την Αγγλικη γλωσσα.

Βασικες γνωσεις Ελληνικης γλωσσας,πρεπει να εχει καποιος για να καταλαβει οτι χαλαρωση,σημαινει μεγεθυνση του βρογχου του νηματος (αλλα και οποιουδηποτε ηλεκτροδιου εχει την ιδια μορφη) οποτε και βραχυκυκλωματος με τα κοντινα στοιχεια στο εσωτερικο της λυχνιας.

Πιστευω πως οταν μιλαμε για κατι,ειναι καλο να κραταμε μονο την ουσια χαριν συντομιας. Δεν πρεπει να
αναφερομαστε σε "τετρημενα" πραγματα που κουραζουν τους αναγνωστες.

----------


## αθικτον

> για το θέμα των varicap υπάρχει η εναλλακτική των διόδων και των LED.



Σ'ευχαριστω που το αναφερεις φιλε Κωστα.

Οταν μιλουσα πριν πολλους μηνες για τη διαμορφωση με χρηση διοδων LED,καποιοι θεωρησαν φαιδρη την αναφορα.

Και εγραφαν για ενα θεμα που προφανως δεν το γνωριζαν.

----------


## αθικτον

> ώρες ώρες ζω ένα *De Ja Vu ( Προμνησία )* μέσα στο φόρουμ, είμαι ο μόνος άραγε ?



Η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται φιλε Κωστα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Ο φίλος ο Δημήτρης ο Mogolos έφτιαξε μια πολύ καλή μηχανική κατασκευή. Έχουμε ξαναπεί πολλές φορές ότι αυτά τα σχέδια δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα. Τώρα πάνω σ' αυτό που ήθελε να πειραματιστεί και κατασκεύασε, να τον βοηθήσουμε να λειτουργήσει καλά.

----------

αθικτον (18-07-12)

----------


## MOGOLOS

Καλημερα σε ολους παιδια.Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις παρατηρησεις-διορθωσεις που προτεινετε..με μεγαλο σεβασμο προς εσας σας λεω θα τα δοκιμασω ολα αυτα σιγα σιγα προσεκτικα.Βαρικαπ ΒΒ105 περιμενω απο επαρχια.υπαρχει και η λυση με τα LED που προτεινετε..θα γινουν και οι διορθωσεις που προτεινει ο φιλος ο Γιωργος-αθικτον.λιγη υπομονη μονο..ο ελευθερος χρονος μου ειναι λιγοστος.οι αεροφυλοι ειναι οντως μεγαλοι και θα αλλαχθουν με μικροτερους που συντονιζουν με κατσαβιδι.αυτοι που εβαλα αρχικα ειχαν αξονα διχως εγκοπη και ηθελαν κουμπι...ευχαριστω και παλι για τον χρονο σας.Ειναι η πρωτη μου κατασκευη μετα απο 20 χρονια που τελειωσα την σχολη..σε σχεση με εσας ειμαι ο μαθητης....

----------


## MOGOLOS

> Εγω τωρα να κανω μια ερωτηση;Πως διαπιστωθηκε οτι ζεσταινονται οι μεταβλητοι και θελουν ανεμιστηρα;



φιλε silver οι μεταβλητοι ζεματανε κυριολεκτικα ιδιως ο πρωτος απο υπερβολικη RF.Αποδειξη τα εγκαυματα στα δακτυλα μου που απεκτησα προσπαθωντας να συντονησω...

----------


## KOKAR

> φιλε silver οι μεταβλητοι ζεματανε κυριολεκτικα ιδιως ο πρωτος απο υπερβολικη RF.Αποδειξη τα εγκαυματα στα δακτυλα μου που απεκτησα προσπαθωντας να συντονησω...



Δημήτρη έχεις αυτοκτονικές τάσης παιδάκι μου ?
χάθηκε ο κόσμος να βάλεις ενα πλαστικό γ@μοκουμπο ?

----------


## SRF

> Σ'ευχαριστω που το αναφερεις φιλε Κωστα.
> 
> Οταν μιλουσα πριν πολλους μηνες για τη διαμορφωση με χρηση διοδων LED, καποιοι θεωρησαν φαιδρη την αναφορα.
> 
> Και εγραφαν για ενα θεμα *που προφανως δεν το γνωριζαν*.



Άνθρωπέ μου τελικά έχεις όντως σοβαρό πρόβλημα ανάγνωσης της Ελληνικής και αντίληψης των γραπτών! Αλλοιώς θα είχες ήδη αντιληφθεί ότι έχω γράψει σχετικά με την εμμονή σου ότι όπου βάρικαπ, την πετάμε ντε φάκτο και βάζουμε Λεντ ή κοινή δίοδο στην θέση της!!! Ίσως όταν μάθεις να διαβάζεις, τελικά καταλάβεις ότι το να γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα αποδεχτεί την ανοησία καθενός τυχάρπαστου που διακυρήσσει ως μεσσίας ότι όταν έχεις το συγκεκριμένο υλικό που είναι ΕΙΔΙΚΑ κατασκευασμένο για την χρήση που θέλεις απαιτείται να το αφαιρείς οπωσδήποτε και να το ΑΝΤΙΚΑΘΙΣΤΑΣ ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΩΣ, με ένα ανάλογο μεν, πιθανά ΤΥΧΑΙΟ υποκατάστατο μόνο λόγο ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ (μη εύρεσης του εξειδικευμένου) δε! Μήπως να γράψεις και στους κατασκευαστές των βάρικαπ τις "σοφές απόψεις" σου, για να μην βγάζουν τέτοια άχρηστα υλικά οι "ανόητοι"? 

Αφήνω τα περί "χαλαρώματος" που είπες για το θέμα με τα νήματα... και το πως αυτό αναλύεται στο κείμενο στα Αγγλικά...αφού πρέπει να πέσεις στα "βαθιά νερά" για να αντιληφθείς τι σημαίνει στην Αγγλική το "by thermal expansion or sagging of the filament"  που υπογράμμισα (ο τρόπος που επιστούμε την προσοχή στον αναγνώστη μας για συγκεκριμένο & σημαντικό σημείο του κειμένου), και δυστυχώς είσαι ΕΜΦΑΝΩΣ σε πλήρη αδυναμία δημιουργίας της απαραίτητης "διανοητικής άνωσης" για να μην βρεθείς στον "βυθό" με μιάς, ως σαν ....! 
Δεν θα προσθέσω κάτι άλλο, γιατί πάμε πλήρως εκτός θέματος πλέον, απλά απαντώντας στην αέναη ανοησία σου!!! 
Είναι σαφέστατα πολύ αργά για εσένα, για να μάθεις να διαβάζεις και να καταλαβαίνεις τόσο Ελληνικά όσο και Αγγλικά, οπότε ούτε κατά διάννοια θα αντιληφθείς κάποτε σωστά τα ηλεκτρονικά!!! Λυπηρό μεν, αληθές δε... :Sad:

----------


## hlsat

Δυστυχος θα γραψω κατι που θα στεναχωρηση πολυ.
Οι γνωσεις καποιου δεν κρινονται με το αν ξερη να γραφη και να διαβαζη καλα Ελληνικα η Αγγλικα η το ποσα παλιοχαρτα εχει για διπλωματα και παπλωματα αλλα τι μπορει πραγματικα να κανη στον τομεα του.
Αυτο ειναι που συμβαινη και εφτασε η Ελλαδα σε αυτα τα χαλια δυστυχοςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## SRF

> Δυστυχος θα γραψω κατι που θα στεναχωρηση πολυ.
> Οι γνωσεις καποιου δεν κρινονται με το αν ξερη να γραφη και να διαβαζη καλα Ελληνικα η Αγγλικα η το ποσα παλιοχαρτα εχει για διπλωματα και παπλωματα αλλα τι μπορει πραγματικα να κανη στον τομεα του.
> Αυτο ειναι που συμβαινη και εφτασε η Ελλαδα σε αυτα τα χαλια δυστυχοςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς



Γιατί να στεναχώρήσεις? Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό... αλλά στο ότι ή λέξη "γνώσεις" σημαίνει ότι πρεπει να ξέρει το γιατί, πότε & πως θα κάνει κάτι... και όχι να κάνει κάτι επειδή έτσι του ήρθε τυχαία χωρίς καν να μάθει το γιατί!!! Ή διαφωνείς σε αυτό?

----------

KOKAR (15-08-12)

----------


## hlsat

Γιωργη μου δεν διαφωνο αλλα οι γνωσεις αγορι μου δεν ειναι μονο θεωρια και γραφτα.
Παντα και σε ολα η θεωρια με την πραξη ειναι η μερα με την νυκτα.
Τα περισσοτερα για να μην πω ολα ανακαλυφτικαν απο ανθρωπους που αφιερωσαν πολλες ωρες σε δοκιμες και πειραματα στην πραξη για να φτασουν στο τελικο αποτελεσμα το επιθυμητο για αυτους και μετα εκαναν την πραξη τους θεωρια και βιβλια για τους αλλους.
Να συμπληρωσω οτι ποτε οσο ζης δεν τα ξερης ολα αλλα παντα μαθαινης και εξελισεσε.
Οποιος νομιζη οτι ειναι ο ξερολας δυστυχος εχασε θα μεινη στασιμος και μεταξεταστεος για παντα.
Οι μεγαλυτερες και σπουδαιοτερες ανακαλυψεις εχουν γινει απο λαθη και πολλες φορες τραγικα.

----------

αθικτον (23-07-12)

----------


## MOGOLOS

Κωστα εχω βαλει πλαστικα κουμπια και στους δυο αεροφυλους..Ελα ομως που τα βιδακια που τους συγκρατουν στον αξονα ζεματανε και αυτα με εκαψαν...

----------


## αθικτον

> είσαι ΕΜΦΑΝΩΣ σε πλήρη αδυναμία δημιουργίας της απαραίτητης "διανοητικής άνωσης" για να μην βρεθείς στον "βυθό" με μιάς, ως σαν ....! 
> Δεν θα προσθέσω κάτι άλλο.



Μηπως εισαι ο Ζουράρης;

Αυτο ητανε φοβερο!  Σιγουρα το εγραψες εσυ;  ή το διαβασες καπου;   Γραφεις και ωραια πραγματα δηλαδη. 

Τελικα στο "Ουκ εν τω πολλω το ευ", καμμια φορα,υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις επιβεβαιωσης.

----------


## αθικτον

Θυμαμαι,ειχες πει οτι εβγαλε καποια watt,προφανως σε γεφυρα.

Εχεις βαλει φορτιο φιλε Δημητρη (MOGOLOS);

ή εχεις καποια κεραια;

Αντι για πυκνωτη αναδρασης, βαλε ενα κομματι 12cm "RG58" με το "μπλενταζ" στο οδηγο, θα δουλευει καλυτερα.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## MOGOLOS

φιλε Γιωργο εβγαλε 40w περιπου για ενα λεπτο  τοσο εχει δουλεψει..υπηρχε φορτιο κανονικα και γεφυρα.εχω δει τις βελτιωσεις που προτεινεις και θα προσπαθησω να τις ακολουθησω..ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## 1kostasa50

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BB105-Varica...item2ebc7a0ab2

----------


## A--15

> καλο βραδυ σε ολους.σχεδον τελειωσα την κατασκευη ενος πομπου fm με την 6146 w.μερικες φωτο απο την κατασκευη.ειμαι σχετικα απειρος με τα ηλεκτρονικα αν και εχω βγαλει σχετικη σχολη πριν απο πολλα χρονια.Χρειζομαι βοηθεια.δεν μπορω να βρω διοδια ΒΒ105.αυτα που ειχα εγιναν ψητα...αν ξερει καποιος που θα βρω ας μου πει.ευχαριστω πολυ



Καλησπερα, Δημητρη
Εγω εκανα δουλεια παλεοτερα με τρανζιστορ. μαλιστα εβαζα και δυο στην σειρα.
και σηκωνε πολλη διαμορφωση. δοκιμασετο και πες μας.. Για ΒΒ105 δες το σιτε το ΑΝΤΡΕΑ 555. Νομιζω οτι μπορεις να παραγγειλεις και απο εκει.
Μετα τιμης 
Κωστας

----------


## αθικτον

> Αφήνω τα περί "χαλαρώματος" που είπες για το θέμα με τα νήματα... και το πως αυτό αναλύεται στο κείμενο στα Αγγλικά...αφού πρέπει να πέσεις στα "βαθιά νερά" για να αντιληφθείς τι σημαίνει στην Αγγλική το "by thermal expansion or sagging of the filament"  που υπογράμμισα (ο τρόπος που επιστούμε την προσοχή στον αναγνώστη μας για συγκεκριμένο & σημαντικό σημείο του κειμένου),



Δεν ανοιξα τη φωτο και δεν διαβασα το κειμενο.

Διαβαζω μονο κομματια απο τα κειμενα σου,δεν μπορω να τα καταπιω ολοκληρα.

Στο "ποστ" 32 η διατυπωση που χρησιμοποιεις εχει κενα,με αποτελεσμα να βγαινει λαθος νοημα,οτι δηλαδη η χαλαρωση δεν αφορα τα νηματα.

----------


## αθικτον

> φιλε Γιωργο εβγαλε 40w περιπου για ενα λεπτο  τοσο εχει δουλεψει..υπηρχε φορτιο κανονικα και γεφυρα.εχω δει τις βελτιωσεις που προτεινεις και θα προσπαθησω να τις ακολουθησω..ευχαριστω πολυ..



Τι μετασχηματιστη εχει βαλει,δεν μου ειπες φιλε Δημητρη.

Θελω να μου πεις τι τασεις βγαζει.

Μηπως δεν ειναι 2 x 250v ;

Μπορει να σου'χει καψει τις διοδους στην ανορθωση.
Γι'αυτο δουλεψε μονο ενα λεπτο.
 Καλυτερα βγαλτες και βαλε ΒΥ254 ή 255 που ειναι στα 3Α.

φιλικα,Γιωργος.

----------


## MOGOLOS

Γιωργο ο μ/της βγαζει 2 x 360v.τα οι διοδοι στην ανορθωση ειναι οκ,τα εχω μετρησει.μπορω να βαλω και αυτα που λες καλυτερα θα ειναι..

----------


## SRF

> ... εβγαλε *40w* περιπου για ενα λεπτο  τοσο εχει δουλεψει..υπηρχε φορτιο κανονικα και γεφυρα.εχω δει τις βελτιωσεις που προτεινεις και θα προσπαθησω να τις ακολουθησω..ευχαριστω πολυ... *ο μ/της βγαζει 2 x 360v*







> Τι μετασχηματιστη εχει βαλει,δεν μου ειπες φιλε Δημητρη.
> 
> Θελω να μου πεις τι τασεις βγαζει.
> 
> Μηπως δεν ειναι 2 x 250v ;
> 
> *Μπορει να σου'χει καψει τις διοδους στην ανορθωση.
> Γι'αυτο δουλεψε μονο ενα λεπτο*.
>  Καλυτερα βγαλτες και βαλε ΒΥ254 ή 255 που ειναι στα 3Α.
> ...



Παρακάτω θα δούμε γιατί είναι χρήσιμο να διαβάζουμε ΟΛΑ, και όταν λέω ΟΛΑ... ΕΝΝΟΩ ΟΛΑ, όσα γράφονται σε ένα μήνυμα, ακόμα και αν καταλάβουμε τελικά τα μισά!!! 





> ευχαριστω πολυ..αυτο με την αντισταση θα το δοκιμασω σιγουρα..εμφανισιακα οντως ειναι ωραια κατασκευη αφου εβαλα τα δυνατα μου με αρκετες ατελειες και λαθη βεβαια.οι αεροφυλοι θα αλλαχθουν με αλλους μικροτερης χωρητικοτητας.και οντως τα καλωδια που αναφερουν οι φιλοι ειναι οντως μακρυα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να βαλω την λαμπα ουτε ορθια ουτε αλλιως.μπορει να ειμαι Αθηνα αλλα βαρικαπ ββ105 βρηκα μονο απο επαρχια και συγκεκριμενα απο Καλαματα!! τις περιμενω πως και πως.το μηχανημα σε μικρες δοκιμες εβγαλε *40w*  και *τραβηξε μεχρι και 300mA*.



Πόσα τράβηξε για 40w έστω??? Ο μ/της λέει βγαζει 2 x *360v* & αυτή τράβηξε *300mA* !!! Καημένη παπαρούνα μια 61καμενούλα!!! 
Η 6146 ΑΝ τραβήξει πάνω από 220 - 240mA στα *~500ν* (που να πάει το Ια στα 300mA όπου θα είναι δηλαδή ~150 ΒΑΤΤ κατανάλωση για απόδοση 40ΒΑΤΤ = ~28% => ~110 ΒΑΤΤ Ανοδικές απώλειες!!! μόνον) θα έχει ήδη γίνει παπαρούνα, και θα βλέπεις μέσα από την άνοδο τα πλέγματά της!!! 
Ποιές δίοδοι κλπ!!! 6146 μάλλον θέλει πιά!!!

----------


## MOGOLOS

δεν εχω λογο να σε αμφισβητησω φιλε..οι γνωσεις μου δεν το επιτρεπουν..παντως η λαμπα μετρηθηκε και δουλευει μια χαρα..

----------


## SRF

> δεν εχω λογο να σε αμφισβητησω φιλε..οι γνωσεις μου δεν το επιτρεπουν..παντως η λαμπα μετρηθηκε και δουλευει μια χαρα..



Αν την αφήσεις να δουλέψει με 300 για λίγο (όχι στιγμιαίο χτύπημα κατά τον συντονσμό μόνο) θα σταματήσει να είναι μιά χαρά πολύ σύντομα! Τυπικά 140-170 λέμε ότι είσαι ΟΚ, στα 180-200 είσαι ήδη ψηλά, και μετά τα 220 είσαι σε υπέρβαση! Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι πόσα τραβάει στην βύθιση συντονισμού και εργασίας της! Αν δουλεύει μέσα στα όρια 140-180 ΟΚ... Αν την αφήνεις να τραβάει >220 θα την δεις παπαρούνα σύντομα!!! 
Αυτό που φάνηκε όμως από ότι είχες γράψει είναι ότι το μηχανημα δούλεψε μόνο λίγο, 



> εβγαλε *40w περιπου για ενα λεπτο* τοσο εχει δουλεψει



και μετά έμοιαζε να εννοείς ότι τελείωσε! Για αυτό και τα σχόλια... άλλωστε!

----------


## MOGOLOS

Κωστα δεν εχει ουτε ο Αντρεας 105.τουλαχιστον αυτες τις μερες.τωρα για τι τρανζιστορ λες? ενα σχεδιακι αναλυτικο θα ηταν ευπροσδεκτο.. σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## A--15

> Κωστα δεν εχει ουτε ο Αντρεας 105.τουλαχιστον αυτες τις μερες.τωρα για τι τρανζιστορ λες? ενα σχεδιακι αναλυτικο θα ηταν ευπροσδεκτο.. σε ευχαριστω.



Δημητρη, καλησπερα.
Να με συγχωρης για την καθυστεριση. Σου παραθετω καποιες φωτο, απο ενα μηχανημα που ειχα φτιαξει, παλεοτερα. Απλα να αντικαταστησεις, τη βαρικαπ με το τρανζιστορακι της φωτο. Το ποδαρακι που ειχα κοψει ηταν το αριστερο. Και μαλιστα οπως θα δεις, ειναι δυο μαζι.
Ειναι κατι ευκολο. Θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι το εβαλα να παιξει, με ενα mp3. Ακουγοταν καλα.
Δοκιμασε το και βαλε ενα ποστ.
και παλι συγνωμη για την καθυστεριση.
μετα τιμης 
Κωστας

----------


## A--15

> Δημητρη, καλησπερα.
> Να με συγχωρης για την καθυστεριση. Σου παραθετω καποιες φωτο, απο ενα μηχανημα που ειχα φτιαξει, παλεοτερα. Απλα να αντικαταστησεις, τη βαρικαπ με το τρανζιστορακι της φωτο. Το ποδαρακι που ειχα κοψει ηταν το αριστερο. Και μαλιστα οπως θα δεις, ειναι δυο μαζι.
> Ειναι κατι ευκολο. Θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι το εβαλα να παιξει, με ενα mp3. Ακουγοταν καλα.
> Δοκιμασε το και βαλε ενα ποστ.
> και παλι συγνωμη για την καθυστεριση.
> μετα τιμης 
> ΚωσταςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 35667Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35668



Δημητρη, λογω γεροντικης ανοιας, ξεχασα να σου γραψω τον τυπο του τρανζιστορ.
Βαζαμε λοιπον ενα BC546.Kαι οπως προανεφερα, εκοψα το αριστερο ποδαρακι. 
Ο Ηλιας ειχε απολυτο δικαιο, οταν ελεγε σε παλαιοτερο ποστ οτι τα 100 pf ειναι πολυ μεγαλος για τα ΦΜ και για την διαμορφωση. Ετσι διορθωνω και λεω οτι , εμεις βαζαμε 100nf. Μπορεις να βρεις αρκετα στο εμποριο. Εγω τα εχω παρει (BC546) απο τον Ξηρουρακη στον Πειραια.
Ελπιζω, και το φτιαξεις και να το χαρεις.
Θα εκτιμουσα εαν μας ελεγες πως παιζει.
Κωστας

----------


## performer

> Δημητρη, λογω γεροντικης ανοιας, ξεχασα να σου γραψω τον τυπο του τρανζιστορ.
> Βαζαμε λοιπον ενα BC546.Kαι οπως προανεφερα, εκοψα το αριστερο ποδαρακι. 
> Ο Ηλιας ειχε απολυτο δικαιο, οταν ελεγε σε παλαιοτερο ποστ οτι τα 100 pf ειναι πολυ μεγαλος για τα ΦΜ και για την διαμορφωση. Ετσι διορθωνω και λεω οτι , εμεις βαζαμε 100nf. Μπορεις να βρεις αρκετα στο εμποριο. Εγω τα εχω παρει (BC546) απο τον Ξηρουρακη στον Πειραια.
> Ελπιζω, και το φτιαξεις και να το χαρεις.
> Θα εκτιμουσα εαν μας ελεγες πως παιζει.
> Κωστας



  Τα 100nf είναι πολύ μεγάλη χωρητηκότητα για FM. Είναι 100000 Pf

----------


## MOGOLOS

Κωστα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου.οι φωτο ειναι κατατοπιστικες..ο πομπος απ οτι εχεις καταλαβει θελει αρκετη δουλεια ακομη καθως πρεπει να διορθωθουν αρκετα..οταν με το καλο λειτουργησει φυσικα θα σας ενημερωσω για το πως παιζει.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε Δημητρη. 360ν εχει στο βιβλιο του ο  παπακωνσταντινου. Αν προσεξεις ομως το σχεδιο, θα δεις οτι πιο διπλα γραφει 380ν στον ηλεκτρολυτικο. Κατι που θα συνεβαινε μονο αν ειχες 290ν μετασχηματιστη.

Υπαρχουν εσκεμενα λαθη,αλλα δινει και τη λυση.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## A--15

> Κωστα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σου.οι φωτο ειναι κατατοπιστικες..ο πομπος απ οτι εχεις καταλαβει θελει αρκετη δουλεια ακομη καθως πρεπει να διορθωθουν αρκετα..οταν με το καλο λειτουργησει φυσικα θα σας ενημερωσω για το πως παιζει.



Δημητρη, θεωρω οτι εχεις κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια. Και εμφανισιακα, ειναι για σεμιναριο ακομα και για τους εμπειροτερους του φορουμ.
Θα ηθελα να σου πω πως θα πρεπει να αναλογιστεις τα σχολια του SRF,  τα οποια θεωρω βασιμα. Εαν ο μετ/της ειναι 2χ360 τοτε μπορεις να πεις οτι αυτη η 6146 μπορει να ειναι και καμενη. 
Ετσι ειναι ομως, να πειραματιζεσε, και να πεισμωνεις μεχρι να το καταφερεις. Καλο κουραγιο, και εαν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε, θα ειμαστε εδω.
μετα τιμης
Κωστας

----------


## radioamateur

Αν κατασκευάσουμε  σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό για την 6146,el504 υπάρχει περίπτωση να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε την ολίσθηση στη συχνότητα;Αν η τάση του δικτύου μεταβληθεί από τα 220 στα 200 λόγω πχ πτώσεως το μηχάνημα δεν θα αλλάξει συχνότητα από μόνο του;

----------


## KOKAR

> Θυμαμαι,ειχες πει οτι εβγαλε καποια watt,προφανως σε γεφυρα.
> 
> Εχεις βαλει φορτιο φιλε Δημητρη (MOGOLOS);
> 
> ή εχεις καποια κεραια;
> 
> Αντι για πυκνωτη αναδρασης, *βαλε ενα κομματι 12cm "RG58" με το "μπλενταζ" στο οδηγο*, θα δουλευει καλυτερα.
> 
> φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).



αν το κάνεις αυτό τότε το "τσουλιμα" το έχεις στο τσεπάκι !
δεν είναι τυχαίο που ολοι χρησιμοποιούν πυκνωτές ΝPO.

----------


## MOGOLOS

Καλημερα σε ολους..Κωστα σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.Λαμβανω σοβαρα υποψην μου ολα τα σχολια που εχουν γινει για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.Δεν εχω λογους να μην το κανω.O  μετ/στης θα αλαχθει με αλλον στα 250v.Αυτος που ειχα βαλει αρχικα ειναι οντως πολυ μεγαλος.Η λυχνια μετρηθηκε και ειναι οκ.θελει δουλεια ακομη ο πομπος..θα προτιμουσα παντως να μην ειναι καλος εμφανισιακα και να δουλευει σωστα.Φιλικα Δημητρης.

----------


## ^Active^

> Αν κατασκευάσουμε  σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό για την 6146,el504 υπάρχει περίπτωση να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε την ολίσθηση στη συχνότητα;Αν η τάση του δικτύου μεταβληθεί από τα 220 στα 200 λόγω πχ πτώσεως το μηχάνημα δεν θα αλλάξει συχνότητα από μόνο του;



Και πως ακριβως να την καναμε την σταθεροποιηση?

----------


## KOKAR

> Και πως ακριβως να την καναμε την σταθεροποιηση?



με το TL783

----------


## ^Active^

> με το TL783



Αυτο αν δεν κανω λαθος παει μεχρι 125 volt

----------


## KOKAR

ναι όντως κάνεις λάθος !

αν δεις καλά το manual λεει οτι η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ εισόδου και εξόδου δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 125 βολτ !

----------


## ^Active^

> ναι όντως κάνεις λάθος !
> 
> αν δεις καλά το manual λεει οτι η διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ εισόδου και εξόδου δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 125 βολτ !



Επειδη το διαβασα στο λεω The TL783 is an adjustable three-terminal high-voltage regulator with an output range of
1.25 V to 125 V . Εν παση περιπτωση δεν θελω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση κατι ξερεις παραπανω και αν εχεις ενα σχεδιο να προσφερεις 
θα ηταν χρησιμο να πειραματιστουμε.

----------


## KOKAR

> Επειδη το διαβασα στο λεω The TL783 is an adjustable three-terminal high-voltage regulator with an output range of
> 1.25 V to 125 V . Εν παση περιπτωση δεν θελω να ερθω σε αντιπαραθεση κατι ξερεις παραπανω και αν εχεις ενα σχεδιο να προσφερεις 
> θα ηταν χρησιμο να πειραματιστουμε.



δεν είναι θεμα αντιπαράθεσης αλλα δες στην δεύτερη σελίδα κάτω κάτω....

                                                                     IN   MAX UNIT
VI – VO Input-to-output voltage differential                125 V
IO Output current                                             15   700 mA
TJ Operating virtual junction temperature TL783C     0   125 °C

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...ents/tl783.pdf

και μιας και ζήτησες κανένα σχέδιο σου ανεβάζω ενα που ειχε δημοσιευτεί στο Ελεκτορ


*αλλά προσοχή* , αν δεν υπολογίσεις σωστά την τάση και υπερβείς το όριο τον 125ν τότε ο "μαγικός καπνός" που κάνει το TL783 να λειτουργεί θα 
φυγή από το ολοκληρωμένο με αποτέλεσμα να πάψει να λειτουργεί πλέον !

----------

duomax03 (24-07-12), 

^Active^ (11-08-12)

----------


## αθικτον

> αν το κάνεις αυτό τότε το "τσουλιμα" το έχεις στο τσεπάκι !
> δεν είναι τυχαίο που ολοι χρησιμοποιούν πυκνωτές ΝPO.




Καλημερα φιλε Κωστα. 

Η γνωμη σου για τους "NPO" ειναι σεβαστη και συμφωνω.

Το καλωδιο ομως εχει μεγεθος οσο 40 πυκνωτες. Αν δεν ζεσταινεται,τοτε γιατι να αλλαξει η χωρητικοτητα του;

Και ειναι φτιαγμενο γι'αυτες τις συχνοτητες.

Παντως για το "TL783" συμφωνω,οντως ανεβαινει ψηλα.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## αθικτον

> Αν κατασκευάσουμε  σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό για την 6146,el504 υπάρχει περίπτωση να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε την ολίσθηση στη συχνότητα;Αν η τάση του δικτύου μεταβληθεί από τα 220 στα 200 λόγω πχ πτώσεως το μηχάνημα δεν θα αλλάξει συχνότητα από μόνο του;



Καλησπερα φιλε "radio amateur".

Ναι,αλλα ο βασικος λογος ειναι η θερμοτητα.

Αν στερεωσουμε τις αντιστασεις στο "σασσι",αν βαλουμε ανεμιστηρα σε οποιο εξαρτημα θερμαινεται (δεν ειναι και πολλα) και με χρηση σταθεροποιημενης τασης,τοτε κατι
μπορει να γινει.

Καποιος φιλος εδω ειχε φτιαξει ενα διβαθμιο με πρωτο σταδιο την EL34,στηριξε τις αντιστασεις στο αλουμινιο και οπως ειπε δεν ειχε "ολισθηση" στη συχνοτητα.

Σε ποιο βαθμο μπορει να επιτευχθει αυτο,δεν μπορω να ξερω. Αν ομως καποιος ακολουθησει τα παραπανω,σιγουρα θα εχει ενα "καλυτερο" (απλο) μηχανημα.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλημερα φιλε Κωστα. 
> 
> Η γνωμη σου για τους "NPO" ειναι σεβαστη και συμφωνω.
> 
> Το καλωδιο ομως εχει μεγεθος οσο 40 πυκνωτες. Αν δεν ζεσταινεται,τοτε γιατι να αλλαξει η χωρητικοτητα του;
> 
> Και ειναι φτιαγμενο γι'αυτες τις συχνοτητες.
> 
> Παντως για το "TL783" συμφωνω,οντως ανεβαινει ψηλα.
> ...



Γιώργο πρέπει να ξέρεις οτι η οξείδωση είναι πολύ ύπουλο πράμα.....
άλλωστε το κόστος ενός πυκνωτή ΝΡΟ είναι τόσο μικρο που δεν νομίζω οτι αξίζει ο κόπος με το RG

----------


## αθικτον

> Γιώργο πρέπει να ξέρεις οτι η οξείδωση είναι πολύ ύπουλο πράμα.....
> άλλωστε το κόστος ενός πυκνωτή ΝΡΟ είναι τόσο μικρο που δεν νομίζω οτι αξίζει ο κόπος με το RG



Συμφωνω μαζι σου για τον πυκνωτη φιλε Κωστα. Πραγματι υπερεχει σε καποια σημεια.

----------


## MOGOLOS

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Μετα απο ολιγοημερες διακοπες ασχοληθηκα και παλι με την κατασκευη του πομπου με την 6146w.Aλαχτηκε ο μετασχ/της με εναν 2x280v 300ma.Eλενξα το κυκλωμα παλι και φαινεται οκ.Βρηκα τελικα  μια (1)) διοδο βαρικαπ ΒΒ105 την οποια και προσεχω σαν κορη οφθαλμου.Για καλη μου τυχη ομως βρηκα 10 κοματια απο την ΒΒ 405 που οπως μου ειπαν ειναι αντιστοιχη της ΒΒ105.Χαρα που εκανα...Λοιπον εβαλα δυο ΒΒ405 στη σειρα και παραλληλα με αυτες μια αντισταση 47κΩ 2W.Συνδεσα και μια αντισταση για την εκφορτιση των πυκνωτων...Μην τα πολυλογω εφτιαξα διπολο με δυο μασιφ βεργες αλουμινιου διαμετρου περιπου 8χιλ και καλωδιο τηλεορασης 75ω.Καταφερα να συντονισω κοντα στους 108 οπου και το χαρακτηριστικο ντογκ-ντονγκ απο το κατσαβιδι στο σασι ακουγοταν καθαρα.Για εισοδο διαμορφωσης εβαλα εξοδο ακουστικων αλλου ραδιοφωνου.το αποτελεσμα πολυς βομβος και η μουσικη να ακουγεται πολυ χαμηλα..τι κανω και ειναι λαθος? Και κατι ακομη..απο την εμπειρια σας οι δυο αεροφυλλοι πυκνωτες ποσα περιπου φυλλα πρεπει να εχουν..ο καθε ενας γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι ειμαι ακτος μπαντας...

----------


## αθικτον

> Για εισοδο διαμορφωσης εβαλα εξοδο ακουστικων αλλου ραδιοφωνου.το αποτελεσμα πολυς βομβος και η μουσικη να ακουγεται πολυ χαμηλα..τι κανω και ειναι λαθος? Και κατι ακομη..απο την εμπειρια σας οι δυο αεροφυλλοι πυκνωτες ποσα περιπου φυλλα πρεπει να εχουν..ο καθε ενας γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι ειμαι ακτος μπαντας...



Εβαλες και πυκνωτες στις διοδους του με/στη και παλι εχεις βομβο;

Τοτε αλλαξε τη θεση της βασης της λυχνιας, γυρισε την να μην κοιταει τα τυλιγματα του μ/στη οπως το'χεις τωρα.

Και βαλε ενα χωρισμα αλουμινενιο μεταξυ μ/στη και λαμπας.

Αλλιως,πρεπει να σκεπασεις την εξωτερικη επιφανεια των πηνιων του με/στη με αναστροφης φορας τυλιγμα (απο αυτο που ηδη εχει ως εξωτερικο) με λεπτο πηνιοσυρμα οπου το πανω ακρο το αφηνεις ασυνδετο και το κατω το γειωνεις στο "σασσι".

Για να μην παιδευεσαι ομως τοσο,μπορεις απλα να τυλιξεις φυλλο χαλκου γυρω απο το με/στη. 

Βγαλε τις βιδες του πλαισιου του τυλιξε το με χαλκο, ξαναβαλε τα στηριγματα του απο πανω,περασε βιδες ,παξιμαδια και σφυξτο.

Και γυρνα το με/στη να μην "κοιταει" το τυλιγμα προς τα υλικα του πομπου,αλλα το μεταλλικο του πλαισιο.

Τωρα για τους μεταβλητους μεταφερω τα εμπειρα λογια του φιλου "ιττa-vitta":





> "μεταβλητοί με 3+4 φύλλα στα εν παραλλήλω συντονισμένα κυκλώματα και 5+4 στα εν σειρά. Βγάλσιμο φύλλων με μυτοτσίμπιδο."



Να μην πειραξεις τον μεταβλητο της κεραιας ομως,γιατι ο φιλος "ητα βητα" αναφερεται σε σταδια μεταξυ λυχνιων.

Αφου τακτοποιησεις το βομβο θα μιλησουμε για την διαμορφωση.

----------


## KOKAR

Google , ο καλύτερος φίλος, μια ανεξάντλητη πηγή πληροφορίας  !
μακάρι να είχαμε και εμείς στην εποχή μας τοση βοήθεια απο κάποιον......
αυτό που είναι κρίμα είναι οτι οι σημερινοί νεοι δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να  ψάξουν αλλά
βασίζονται στο γεγονός του "πειραματισμού" ....

π.χ θέλουμε να υπολογίσουμε τα πηνία σε ένα ταλαντωτή, 
το site με το on line calculator ειναι το εξης http://www.daycounter.com/Calculator...lculator.phtml
θέλουμε συχνότητα 98 MHz, του βάζουμε οτι έχουμε ενα πυκνωτή 15pF και του παταμε το calculate
το αποτέλεσμα που βγάζει είναι 176nH.
Τώρα με γνωστό το πηνίο που είναι 176nH βάζουμε σταδιακά διαφορετικές χωρητικότητες για να βρούμε 
το πάνω και το κάτω όριο της συχνότητας, στο παράδειγμα μας με πηνίο 176nH και πυκνωτή 12pF η συχνότητα είναι 110MHz
ενώ το ίδιο πηνίο και με πυκνωτή 19pF η συχνότητα είναι 87,5MHz

το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι να δούμε πως μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε το πηνίο, σε αυτό μας δίνει λύση το παρακάτω site http://www.changpuak.ch/electronics/calc_21.php
και βλέπουμε πως με διάμετρο D 12,5mm , διάμετρο σύρματος 1mm , απόσταση μεταξύ των σπυρων 1mm και αριθμό σπυρων 4 έχουμε ενα πηνίο με αυτεπαγωγή 180.6 nH

----------

p.gabr (12-08-12)

----------


## KOKAR

ένας εύκολος τρόπος που εχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν εγώ να φτιάχνω πηνία είναι ο εξής
παίρνω μια βίδα σύμφωνα με την διάμετρο του πηνίου που θέλω να φτιάξω
και πάνω στο σπείρωμα τυλίγω το σύρμα χαλκού ετσι εχω ενα πηνίο που είναι μετρήσιμο - υπολογίσιμο

----------


## itta-vitta

> Google , ο καλύτερος φίλος, μια ανεξάντλητη πηγή πληροφορίας  !
> μακάρι να είχαμε και εμείς στην εποχή μας τοση βοήθεια απο κάποιον......
> αυτό που είναι κρίμα είναι οτι οι σημερινοί νεοι δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να  ψάξουν αλλά
> βασίζονται στο γεγονός του "πειραματισμού" ....
> 
> π.χ θέλουμε να υπολογίσουμε τα πηνία σε ένα ταλαντωτή, 
> το site με το on line calculator ειναι το εξης http://www.daycounter.com/Calculator...lculator.phtml
> θέλουμε συχνότητα 98 MHz, του βάζουμε οτι έχουμε ενα πυκνωτή 15pF και του παταμε το calculate
> το αποτέλεσμα που βγάζει είναι 176nH.
> ...



Πολύ ωραία μέχρι εδώ. Υπάρχει και συνέχεια. Αν έχεις όργανο που μετράει αυτεπαγωγή μέτρησε το πηνίο που θα κατασκευάσεις βάσει των στοιχείων που σου δίνει το πρόγραμματάκι υπολογισμού. Δεν θα σου δείξει την τιμή που σου έδωσε το προγραμματάκι. Ποιά τιμή από τις δύο είναι σωστή δεν ξέρω. Πάλι πάμε στην πράξη να ανοιγοκλείνουμε το πηνίο για να πιάσουμε τη συχνότητα.

----------


## KOKAR

το όργανο θα σου δείξει την πραγματική τιμη του πηνίου και αυτο γιατί οσο και να εχεις "ισιώσει" το σύρμα πριν το τυλιξεις το πηνίο μόλις το βγάλεις από την "βίδα" εχει την τάση
να ανοίγει και αυτό σε αυτές τις συχνότητες ειναι κρίσιμο, για παράδειγμα δες τι διαφορά έχεις οταν οι σπείρες αντί για 1mm απέχουν 1,3mm
άλλωστε όταν εχεις κάνει τους υπολογισμούς το ανοιγοκλείσιμο των σπειρών θα είναι μικρο έως καθόλου

----------


## KOKAR

όπως βλέπεις στο ποστ #81 η χωρητικότητα που χρειάζεται για να έχεις κάλυψη απο 87,5 εως 110MHZ είναι μόλις 7pF !
όλοι όμως ( ΡΟΡ, Βασιλης κ.λ.π ) έδιναν των πυκνωτή τον μεταβλητό 30pF, και αυτό γιατι σε συνδυασμό με τα "πηνία" που έδιναν..... κάπου θα συντόνιζε το "τιμημένο" μηχάνημα !  :hahahha:

----------


## itta-vitta

Έτσι είναι. Τα έχω πει και σε άλλες συζητήσεις. Έβγαζα τα φύλλα με μυτοτσίμπιδο και τα έφτανα στα 3+2. Με 3+2 η χωρητικότητα είναι γύρω στα 20 πίκο. Λοιπόμουν να βγάλω άλλα, τι θε έμενε, 2+1. Και με 3+2 έβρισκες το σήμα. Μικραίνεις λίγο τη διαμέτρο του πηνίου. Η διάμετρος μικρής μπαταρίας (2Α) που πρότεινε ο "δάσκαλος" είναι κάπου στα 13 χιλ. Τα πηνία του ήταν καλά, οι μεταβλητοί ήταν μεγάλοι, με 6+5 φύλλα ή και περισσότερα. Τα μηχανήματά του ήταν ωραίες κατασκευές για βιτρίνα και για φώτο στα περιοδικά.

----------


## KOKAR

δεν ξέρω αν θεωρηθεί οτι χαλάω το νήμα με πολύ μπλα μπλα αλλά ο μόνος λόγος που το κάνω είναι για να πάρουν μια μικρή γεύση 
οι νέοι που θέλουν να πειραματιστούν το πως και το γιατί...
παλιά ο ΡΟΡ πούλαγε τα υλικά και "χάριζε" τα πηνία ..... τέχνη λέμε, επάργυρα και εμείς τα ζωντανά ψαρώναμε !

----------


## KOKAR

> Έτσι είναι. Τα έχω πει και σε άλλες συζητήσεις. Έβγαζα τα φύλλα με μυτοτσίμπιδο και τα έφτανα στα 3+2. Με 3+2 η χωρητικότητα είναι γύρω στα 20 πίκο. Λοιπόμουν να βγάλω άλλα, τι θε έμενε, 2+1. Και με 3+2 έβρισκες το σήμα. Μικραίνεις λίγο τη διαμέτρο του πηνίου. Η διάμετρος μικρής μπαταρίας (2Α) που πρότεινε ο "δάσκαλος" είναι κάπου στα 13 χιλ. Τα πηνία του ήταν καλά, οι μεταβλητοί ήταν μεγάλοι, με 6+5 φύλλα ή και περισσότερα. Τα μηχανήματά του ήταν ωραίες κατασκευές για βιτρίνα και για φώτο στα περιοδικά.



θέλω να σου θυμίσω οτι δεν έχουν την ίδια διάμετρο όλοι οι μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές.....
σε άλλους μπορεί να θέλει 3+2 και σε άλλο να θέλει 4+3 η ακόμα και 2+1, ανάλογα με την διάμετρο του δίσκου.

----------


## itta-vitta

Λέω για τους μεταβλητούς τζόνσον πορσελάνης. Αυτοί υπήρχαν τότε, δεν υπήρχαν άλλοι.

 Όσο για  το επάργυρο σύρμα, ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα. Πολύ καλό ήταν και το εμαγιέ (περιελίξεων) και το χάλκινο μονόκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικό απογυμνωμένο. Κι εγώ για τους νέους τα λέω, για να μη παιδεύονται και απογοητεύονται. 
Ο ποπ τίποτε δεν χάριζε. Ήταν μέσα στην τιμή των άλλων υλικών. Αν δεν έπερνες άλλα υλικά και ήθελες μόνο τα πηνία, θα σου τα χάριζε; Πριν εκδόσει τον ερασιτέχνη πωλούσε τα σχέδια σε φωτοτυπία 30 δεχ το ένα, στην αρχή. Ύστερα το ανέβασε στις 50. Πολλά λεφτά.

----------


## KOKAR

εγώ τα πηνία τα φτιάχνω κάπως έτσι....
αυτά τα έφτιαξα πριν απο λίγο τελείως πρόχειρα και το απόγευμα θα  μετρήσω με το όργανο την τιμή τους

----------

moutoulos (16-08-12)

----------


## KOKAR

> εγώ τα πηνία τα φτιάχνω κάπως έτσι....
> αυτά τα έφτιαξα πριν απο λίγο τελείως πρόχειρα και το απόγευμα θα  μετρήσω με το όργανο την τιμή τους







υπολογισμός εδώ --> http://www.changpuak.ch/electronics/calc_21.php

*Diameter D [mm]*
16

*Diameter w [mm]*
1,5

*Spacing s [mm]*
1,5

*Turns n*
4

*L [nH]*
*209.97*

*Height H [mm]*





τιμή με τον υπολογισμό 209,97 nH 
τιμή με μέτρηση οργάνου 220 nH........

----------

moutoulos (16-08-12)

----------


## KOKAR

αν ξέρουμε σε πια συχνότητα θέλουμε να κάνουμε τους πειραματισμούς μας μπορούμε να βάλουμε ακόμα και 
σταθερό πυκνωτή να υπολογίσουμε το πηνίο και να "μαζέψουμε" την κεντρική συχνότητα ανοίγοντας η κλίνοντας το πηνίο.

----------


## EL-504

Καλησπερα σε ολους.... Ωραια κατασκευη φιλε
Θα τολμισω να προτεινω καποιες βελτιωσεις! Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος!!!

Μηπως ξεχασαμε οτι ο πυκνωτης ανατροφοδοτησης μεταβαλει την συχνοτητα συντονισμου;
Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε...
-πυκνωτης ανατροφοδοτησης NPO ή  αραιοφυλλος πορσελανης(εκει να δει τι γινεται....αλλαζει συχνοτητα...με σταθερο το παραλλαηλο κυκλωμα)
-ο πυκνωτης των 5.6πφ μπορει να γινει 6.8
-βαρικαπ δοκιμασε απο τιουνερ τηλεορασης(προτειματε των UHF) , δοκιμασε να βαλεις μερικες σε σειρα
-πολωση 22ΚΩ++++(για αρνητικη γυρω τα 100βολτ
-RFC στο σκριν
-Ολα τα παραπανω οσο πιο κοντα γινεται στη βαση της λυχνιας!!!!!!!!
-To RFC ανοδου ΟΧΙ διπλα στη λυχνια
-Θωρακισεις με φυλλο χαλκου που κολαει ευκολα με το κολλητηρι (Ο Γεραλιδης στη Σπ.Πατση πρεπει να εχει!!!)

Τωρα η ταση ανοδου μεχρι 380βολτ πιστευω δεν δημιουργει ολοσθιση στο μηχανακι....Βεβαια σταθερη ταση στο ΝΗΜΑ εχει καλα αποτελεσματα!!!
οπως επισης και στο σκριν .....
Αυτα για την Ωρα!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Έτσι είναι. Τα έχω πει και σε άλλες συζητήσεις. Έβγαζα τα φύλλα με μυτοτσίμπιδο και τα έφτανα στα 3+2. Με 3+2 η χωρητικότητα είναι γύρω στα 20 πίκο. Λοιπόμουν να βγάλω άλλα, τι θε έμενε, 2+1. Και με 3+2 έβρισκες το σήμα. Μικραίνεις λίγο τη διαμέτρο του πηνίου. Η διάμετρος μικρής μπαταρίας (2Α) που πρότεινε ο "δάσκαλος" είναι κάπου στα 13 χιλ. Τα πηνία του ήταν καλά, οι μεταβλητοί ήταν μεγάλοι, με 6+5 φύλλα ή και περισσότερα. Τα μηχανήματά του ήταν ωραίες κατασκευές για βιτρίνα και για φώτο στα περιοδικά.



το να βγάζεις φύλλα απο τους μεταβλητούς είναι ο ένας τρόπος....
άκομψος μεν αλλά είναι μια λύση, για εμένα βέβαια το να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με την RF θα πρέπει
να έχει και τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό απο όργανα, και όταν λέω όργανα δεν σημαίνει ντε και καλά ακριβά όργανα
αλλά ακόμα και ιδιοκατασκευές, π.χ ένα όργανο που να μετράει πυκνωτές απο pF και αυτεπαγωγές απο μH είναι "must"
μια γέφυρα στάσιμων και ενα τεχνητό φορτίο επίσης είναι "must"
και ας πάμε στην άλλη λύση με τους μεταβλητούς
ας πούμε οτι εχει κάποιος ενα μεταβλητό με χωρητικότητα* 2-100pF* και η χωρητικότητα που χρειάζεται είναι *10 - 20pF* τοτε μπορεί εχει την χωρητικότητα 
αυτή χωρις να αφαιρέσει φύλλα αλλα να κανει συνδυασμό με σταθερούς πυκνωτές, εδω σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει και το capacitometer που με αυτό θα μετρήσουμε τους
σταθερούς πυκνωτές - τον μεταβλητό που έχουμε καθώς και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα
δυο κυκλωμένα που μπορεί να ακολουθήσει είναι τα παρακάτω


το online calculator που κάνει αυτούς τους υπολογισμούς είναι το παρακάτω
http://qrp4fun.de/en/s5e.htm

----------

aeonios (15-08-12), 

steliosb (16-08-12), 

sv1ayb (15-08-12)

----------


## KOKAR

φυσικά , αλλα με περιορισμό μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το παραπάνω calculator και ανάποδα
δηλαδή ας πούμε οτι έχουμε ενα μεταβλητό με χωρητικότητα *2-20pF* και το κύκλωμα μας απαιτεί *20-37pF* 
με την βοήθεια του calculator έχουμε στο λεπτό την χωρητικότητα των πυκνωτών που απαιτούνται

----------


## αθικτον

> Τωρα η ταση ανοδου μεχρι 380βολτ πιστευω δεν δημιουργει ολοσθιση στο μηχανακι....



Το'χεις δουλεψει φιλε Νικο στα 380ν με την 6146 επανω;

----------


## KOKAR

διαβάστε το παρακάτω....

http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/6146.pdf

Typical Operation as Amplifier at 175Mc CCS ( Continius Commercial Service )

----------


## KOKAR

στο ίδιο PDF βλέπουμε στην πρώτη σελίδα *Mounting Position .........Any*

----------


## p.gabr

> αν ξέρουμε σε πια συχνότητα θέλουμε να κάνουμε τους πειραματισμούς μας μπορούμε να βάλουμε ακόμα και 
> σταθερό πυκνωτή να υπολογίσουμε το πηνίο και να "μαζέψουμε" την κεντρική συχνότητα ανοίγοντας η κλίνοντας το πηνίο.



Κωστα 
Μαλλον εδω δεν ειναι δυνατον να εχουμε σταθερες χωριτικοτητες

Οι σταθεροι πυκνωτες καθως και θεωριτικοι υπολογισμοι ,δεν εχουν αποτελεσμα στις υψηλες συχνοτητες και πολυ περισσοτερο στις λυχνιες απο οτι στα τρανζιστορ 
Πρεπει να υπολογισουν και οι ενδοχωριτηκοτητες ,τα φορτια,και τα ρευματα
Αλλα ακομα και αυτα ολα να υπολογιστουν ,ειναι σχεδον ανεφαρμοστη η σταθερη τιμη πυκνωτου
Μην ξεχνας οτι, και η αλλαγη λυχνιας, απαιτουσε επανασυντονισμο ακομμα και στα κυκλωματα IF

Σε κυκλωματα φιλτρων 50ωμ, οπου η εισοδος και η εξοδος ειναι σταθερη βεβαιως ειναι εφαρμοσιμη

Μια συζητηση που  εγινε προσφατα  δινει αρκετες εξηγησεις Καλο  ειναι οσοι ενδιαφερονται να ριξουν μια ματια
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=63435

----------


## EL-504

Σε αυτοταλαντωτο ...παντα προτεινω Καθετη θεση!!!!Βολεθει στη θωρακιση οπως εχω αναφερει και
δεν ταλαιπωρηται ιδιατερα το σκρην!!!!
Φιλε Αθικτον ....πολυ παλια γυρω τα 1992 ....συντονιζαμε στα 300βολτ και μετα 600......
ενας φιλος μου το εκανε σε 6146 ...και εγω στην 504

Μπορει να επεφτε λιγο η διαμορφωση αλλα ........ :Biggrin: εβγαζε παπαδες!!!!


Αλλο ενα μηχανακι , τοτε με 2χ350βολτ μ/σ ...δεν ξερω ηταν Φοβερο

Τελικος απο την εμπειρια μου 6146 και 504 εως τα 400-450βολτ ειναι καλα για αυτοταλαντωτο!!!

ΥΓ: Οταν εσκαγε η ανατροφοδοτηση και με ανοδικη 600βολτ .....το γυαλι της λαμπας ελιωνε σα κερακι :Sad: !!!!και αντε 

να βρεις χαρτζιλικι για νεα λυχνια!!!!

----------


## αθικτον

> Φιλε Αθικτον ....πολυ παλια γυρω τα 1992 ....συντονιζαμε στα 300βολτ και μετα 600......
> ενας φιλος μου το εκανε σε 6146 ...και εγω στην 504
> 
> Μπορει να επεφτε λιγο η διαμορφωση αλλα ........εβγαζε παπαδες!!!!



Διαμορφωσε απο ανοδο φιλε Νικο,να δεις διαφορά.





> ΥΓ: Οταν εσκαγε η ανατροφοδοτηση και με ανοδικη 600βολτ .....το γυαλι της λαμπας ελιωνε σα κερακι!!!!και αντε 
> 
> να βρεις χαρτζιλικι για νεα λυχνια!!!!



Ναι . Ακουμπαει το γυαλι στην ανοδο και παιρνει το σχημα της. Σαν καλουπι!

----------


## MOGOLOS

Προσπαθεια ανακατασκευης του πομπου σε εξελιξη.Η λυχνια αλλαξε θεση ωστε η βαση της να μην κοιτα τα τυλιγματα του μετασ/τη,εβαλα καποιες θωρακισεις και εκανα καποιες βελτιωσεις που εχουν προτεινει φιλοι.Μενει να ελενχθει η λαμπα σε λυχνιομετρο και να δουμε τι ψαρια πιασαμε οσον αφορα τον βομβο που εβγαζε το μηχανημα...ανεβαζω και καποιες φωτο απο την ανακατασκευη...

----------


## itta-vitta

Μια σχετική συζήτηση:         http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=65405&page=3

----------


## MOGOLOS

Ολοκληρωθηκε μετα απο καιρο η κατασκευη του πομπου.Ο βομβος που υπηρχε μειωθηκε αισθητα νετα απο τις παρεμβασεις που εγιναν.Δουλευει μια χαρα τραβωντας 130 mA.Ισχυ δεν ξερω δεν μετρησα.Ευχαριστω απο καρδιας ολους οσους βοηθησαν με τον τροπο του ο καθε ενας στην προσπαθεια αυτη.Αξιζε σιγουρα τον κοπο...Η τελικη εικονα ειναι η εξης...

----------


## αθικτον

Καλοριζικο φιλε Δημητρη. Ο μετ/στης ειναι στα 250ν ετσι; Βαλε εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο ακομα.

Συστρεψε και το καλωδιο των νηματων σ'ολη τη διαδρομη του. 

Βαλε και 20 σπειρες/1.5mm /1.5cm, μ'εναν πυκνωτη σε οσο περισσοτερα μf βρεις (ΜΚΤ,οχι ηλεκτρολυτικο) και κολλησε τον,στα "πιν" της βασης της λυχνιας.

Πες μας για την ποιοτητα του ηχου.

Δες στα κειμενα μου για την διαμορφωση ανοδου.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος.

----------


## KOKAR

βρήκα την παρακάτω πληροφορία και ειπα οτι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρετε ο κόσμος να την μάθει,* προσοχή δεν την εχω διασταυρώσει ακόμα*

Varicaps (Tuning Diodes)
New replacements for hard to find varicap diodes. 
These variable capacitance diodes change its capacitance as voltage is applied to them. 
They are perfect for tuning the frequency of PLL based FM transmitters, 
VCO FM Transmitters, FM / VHF receivers, TV tuners, etc. 


MV2105 - 2-16pF varicap diode replacement for BB105 and BB205 varicap diodes. 

MV2109 - 2-36pF varicap diode replacement for BB109, BB209 and BB405 varicap diodes. 

MV104 - 2-42pF DUAL varicap diode replacement for KV1310, BB104, BB204 and BB304 varicap diodes.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Colla...V2101LT1-D.PDF

----------

A--15 (16-09-12)

----------


## MOGOLOS

Να σαι καλα φιλε..μακαρι να ισχυει..Οι ΒΒ 105 ειναι σπανιες..Καποιος φιλος παραγγειλε απο το διαδικτιο τετοιες και του εστειλαν αλλες που δεν εκαναν. Υπαρχουν ομως ΒΒ 405 που τις αντικαθιστουν σωστα.Ο Φανος φερνει τετοιες.

----------


## KOKAR

> Να σαι καλα φιλε..μακαρι να ισχυει..Οι ΒΒ 105 ειναι σπανιες..Καποιος φιλος παραγγειλε απο το διαδικτιο τετοιες και του εστειλαν αλλες που δεν εκαναν. Υπαρχουν ομως ΒΒ 405 που τις αντικαθιστουν σωστα.Ο Φανος φερνει τετοιες.



κάποιο λάθος κάνεις, η ΒΒ105 με την ΒΒ405 εχουν τελείως διαφορετική χωρητικότητα, πως λοιπόν λες οτι τις αντικαθιστούν σωστά ?

----------


## MOGOLOS

Το ειδα σε βιβλιο αντιστοιχειων στο καταστημα του Φανου.Εγραφε οτι αντιστοιχη της ΒΒ105 ειναι η ΒΒ405.Τι να σου πω αλλο.Αν και εχω την εντυπωση πως οι χωρητικοτητες της ΒΒ405 δεν  ειναι αυτες που αναφερεις πιο πανω...στο λεω με επιφυλαξη...Θα κοιταξω και θα σου πω φιλε.Καλημερα.

----------


## KOKAR

BB405 --> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...ips/BB405B.pdf

----------


## SRF

Στην πραγματικοτητα η ΒΒ105 δεν είναι για FM (VHF) χρήση... κατασκευαστικά... λόγο της σχετικά μικρής μέγιστης χωρητικότητας τους στο 1Βολτ! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37046Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37047

----------


## MOGOLOS

τελικα η ΜV2109 αντικαθιστα τη ΒΒ405 ναι η οχι? Γιατι πιο πανω αναφερεται η χωρητικοτητα της πρωτης ως 2-36pF.Στα χαρακτηριστικα της ΒΒ405Β απο οτι καταλαβαινω η χωρητικοτητες της ειναι 2,2-18pF.Υπαρχει καποια διαφορα νομιζω.Αυτες που αγορασα εγω (ΒΒ405Β) εχουν χωρητικοτητες απο οτι γραφει το σακουλακι τους 1,8-18pF.Πολυ πιο κοντα στις χωρητικοτητες της πετρας του σκανδαλου ΒΒ105...(2-16pF)...

----------


## KOKAR

τα pdf είναι εδώ.

http://electronics-diy.com/downloads_pdf.php?s=varicaps

----------

